# Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen



## Boedchen (7. Februar 2012)

Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z

Hallo und willkommen, kaum einer kennt mich, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist.
Ich Angel seit meinem 6 Lebensjahr und habe mit Zarten 19 das Brandungsangeln für Mich entdeckt. Dieses ist nun schon 25 Jahre her.









Ich selbst bin sehr viel im Netz auf der Suche nach brauchbaren, aber leider wird zu 90% nur Markenware angepriesen oder schlicht weg bescheidene Tip´s.
Da aber gerade das Brandungsangeln für mich pers. Wertvoll ist, es zu genießen mit Gleichgesinnten zu fischen und vom Strand den unendlichen Weiten des Wassers einen Fisch zu entreißen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal AUS MEINER SICHT das Brandungsangeln näher zu bringen und versuche Fragen zu klären.
Denn es treten immer wieder die gleichen fragen auf.
Viel Spaß nun beim schmökern, aber bitte daran denken, es ist eine Ansicht eines Anglers der sein Hobby liebt, aber NICHT „the Goodfather of Surfcast“ ist

Grundausstattung für Alle Brandungsangeltypen:
Kopflampe
Zange
Wattwurmnadel
Tuch
Warme Bekleidung
Haken löser
Angelpapiere (Achtung M.V. benötigt eine gesonderte Genehmigung)
Eimer
Handy für Notfälle
Ggf. Sonnencreme
Wirbel
Tüte für Müll (es darf auch der „fremde“ gerne mitgenommen werden)


Brandungsangeln für Anfänger: Was benötige ich?

Dem hinlänglichen Süßwasserangler wie ich es bin und Gelegenheitsfischer sei gesagt,
Mann muss nicht notgedrungen eine Brandungsrute sein eigen nennen, nicht teures Geld investieren um Spaß an diesem schönen Hobby zu finden. 
Als Rute dient alles was auch im Süßwasser seine Heimat findet, Ausgenommen natürlich Kopfruten und Ruten unter 30gr Wurfgewicht.
Die Länge ist nicht enscheident und niemand muss sich ernsthaft schämen MAL mit normalen Sachen am Strand zu stehen. Wer seinen Urlaub gerne am Salzwasser verleben möchte kann ganz beruhigt sein Equipment einpacken und es mitnehmen. Ist die See ruhig oder mäßige Brandung reicht es durchaus ein paar Wattwürmer zu besorgen und sich ein einfaches Draht armvorfach an die Schnur zu hängen. Dieses bekommt man in jedem Geschäft.
Ich selbst habe meinen größten Fisch an einer 2,7M Spinnrute dran gehabt den ich mit Einem Sandspierling beködert hatte, leider werde ich nie erfahren was es war, denn meine Schnur fegte von der Rolle und der Fisch war weg. Das war glaube ich auch der Zeitpunkt in dem ich mich dazu entschieden habe das dieses genau das ist was ich will.
Karpfenruten oder Spinnruten oder Pilkruten eignen sich für den Hiesigen Angler genau so wie für das Süßwasser angeln. Denn wie heißt es doch so oft, das glück liegt ab und zu vor den Füssen, und genau so ist es auch an der Brandung. Plattfische bevorzugen zuweilen sich bis an 20-30m an den Strand zu wagen, Aale krauchen in der ersten Rinne und Meerforellen jagen im flachen Wasser Tobis (Tobiasfisch) und Co.
Die verwendete Schnur darf ruhig ab 0.27mm losgehen und Bleie ab 40gr reichen für den „Urlaubs und Testangler“. Sicherlich werden nun etliche lächeln und sagen das ist doch Quatsch, selbsternannte „Experten“ werden die Hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen und sagen: Was schreibt der da? An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, ich beschreibe hier das angeln für Anfänger und Urlaubsangler, denn um Geschmack an einem der schönsten Hobbys der Welt zu bekommen muss erst einmal ein Anfang her, und dieser muss nicht sau teuer sein.
Ich kann nur jeden ermutigen sich seine Sachen mitzunehmen und es zu versuchen. Ein schöner Sandstrand , die Rute im Hineingepflanzten V Rutenhalter und den lieben Herrgott sein Tagewerk verrichten lassen. Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres.
Wer an der DK Nordküste fischen gehen will sollte nach einem Sturm mal die „Pfützen“ ablaufen, dort finden sich Teilweise wahre Schätze in Form von Thobiasfischen die dort nun nicht mehr wegkommen und als Köder der Absolute Hammer sind. Wer keine Wattwürmer mag, findet oder kaufen will kann auch Nordseekrabben nehmen, Muschelfleisch oder wenn gar nicht zu bekommen ist der gemeine Tauwurm.

Für denjenigen dem das „zu Ruhig“ ist kann ich nur die Buttlöffel von Sven Matthisen Empfehlen, wer nun sagt: HÄ? Oben schreibt er keine Werbung und nun das? Hier kann ich ganz beruhigt auf meine Erfahrung zurückgreifen und sagen: Ich empfehle was ICH für gut empfinde und nicht wofür ich Geld bekomme
Der Buttlöffel wird im weitesten Sinne wie ein Twister geführt, der Unterschied liegt darin das hinter dem Buttlöffel ein Vorfach mit 15 bis 25 cm geschaltet wird. 

Der Buttlöffel:


















Das Vorfach: Ein 15-25cm. Langer Seitenarm der wie oben zu sehen ist befestigt wird.


Das Spezial Vorfach von „Schneiderfisch“:
















Brandungsangeln für den Infizierten und Gelegeheitsangler.

Brandungsruten gibt es wie Sand am Meer, vieles was hier verkauft wird dürfte sich allerdings nicht so nennen. Ich kann nur raten beim Kauf den Händler auf eine Rückname bei Bruch anzusprechen, hier wird schon das erste Mal klar was Spreu und was Weizen ist.
Gut muss nicht immer teuer sein. Mein Leitspruch ist immer, fische mit dem wo DU mit klarkommst. Ruten zwischen 3,9 und 4,2M sollten es allerdings sein damit bei Brandung die Schurr hoch genug über die Gischtwellen ragt und nicht von Kraut und allerlei Kram runtergedrückt wird und somit das System an Land gespült wird.
Als Rutenständer dienen einfache Rohrsystem Halter die mit einem V Blech in den Sand gesteckt werden oder die sogenannten Dreibeine.
Ich habe im Netz lange gesucht und habe mich für dieses Modell entschieden:






Ich selbst kann das Dreibein ruhigen Gewissens Empfehlen, hier gibt es eine reichliche Auswahl und für Jeden Geldbeutel angepasst.
Wer „Mal“ In die Brandung geht sollte sich für eine ihn bezahlbare Variante entscheiden.
Auch hier zählt: Testen und beraten lassen.
Als Rolle reicht eine Brandungsrolle oder Großfischrolle. Auch hier möchte ich mal wieder erwähnen, fragen, testen DANN Kaufen. Gute Händler bieten sogar an das man das ganze System VOR DEM KAUF mal werfen kann. Zu MEINEN Bevorzugten Händlern komme ich später, werde diese am Schluss noch mal erwähnen.
Die Schnurr: Auf dem Markt gibt es die so genannte „Keulenschnurr“ die mit 0,28 bis 0,32mm angeboten wird, sie ist 220 M Lang und die letzten Meter verdicken sich auf eine dicke von 0,5-0,6mm. Ich kann diese Schnurr ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen denn Preis Leitung sind durchaus in Ordnung. Mitnehmen sollte man allerdings immer Ersatzkeulenschnur die nach einem Abriss an die Hauptschnur geknotet wird. Wer nun meint eine geflochtene Hauptschur fischen zu wollen dem kann ich pers. Nur empfehlen NICHT damit anzufangen sondern nach genügend Übung hierauf umzusteigen.
Bei geflochtener bietet sich eine Schnur der klassen 0,14 bis 0,2 mm an. Die dicken Variieren leider von einigen Herstellern enorm. Tragkraft / Dicke und Qualität entstammen nur all zu oft einem wollen und aus dem Reich der Märchen. Hier empfehle ich wiederum:
Fragt den Händler eures Vertrauens und achtet nicht auf den letzten €, dieses rächt sich später.
Aber bedenkt dran , eine Grosspule muss ein backing ( Füllschnur) haben denn sonst spult ihr unter Umständen 100€ Schnur auf die Spule die ihr nie sehen werdet. 250 bis 300M Hauptschnur reichen mit Sicherheit.
Ich selbst benutze bei geflochtener Hauptschnur auch eine Geflochtene Schlagschnur von 0,27 – 0,35mm.
Bei geflochtenen Schnüren sollte man IMMER Mit Fingerschutz werfen , wer es mal vergisst wird schnell seine Fingerkuppe vermissen oder seinen Knochen durch den schnitt sehen.
Die Rollenbremse sollte immer so eingestellt werden das sie Beim Wurf unter keinen umständen durchrutscht, denn dieses wirkt wie eine Säge und der beste Wurfschutz wird irgendwann sein da sein aufgeben.

Als Vorfächer bekommt man auf dem Markt reichlich Auswahl, ich kann vom Preis Leistungs- Verhältnis bisher nur 2 Marken empfehlen. Die günstigere von Zebco mit Coilcrimp und die Preislich höher angesiedelte von Fehmarn_tackle-Die Handgeknüpften. Ich habe aber nicht alles auf dem Markt ausprobiert und sicherlich wird hier reichlich gutes Angeboten , aber halt auch jede menge „Müll“. Hier möchte ich gerne sagen das es am besten ist sich evtl. im Laden schon eines Auspacken zu lassen dann wird man schnell sehen welches gut und welches Müll ist. Ich habe mir von einem Renommierten Hersteller der ganz oberen Preisklasse mal Zwei gekauft, und schnell musste ich am Strand nach dem auspacken feststellen: Müll
Hier kann ich nur die Hersteller mal ansprechen: Meine lieben Anbieter, nehmt mal eine Probe aus einem Laden von EUREM angepriesenen Vorfach und testet es selbst oder stiftet mal eine Hand voll für Eure Teams, denn wer ein mal schlechte Qualität auf den Markt bring verliert schnell seine Glaubwürdigkeit.
Dieses wird mir nicht mehr so schnell passieren und ich schaue mir die Vorfächer schon im Laden an. Grundsätzlich stimmt der Spruch: Wenig ist oft mehr. 
Früher oder später wird man hergehen und sich seine Vorfächer selbst herstellen.
Das Zubehör zum basteln bekommt man überall, aber wer seine Augen ein wenig aufhält wird schnell anfangen Vorfächer die Aussehen wie Tannebäume vom Wühltisch zu nehmen und sie selbst auseinander schnippeln. Auch findet man in den Bastelgeschäften reichlich Zubehör.
Was die Hauptperlen angeht muss ich fairnishalber berichten das blau leuchtende Lillecorkys die letzten 2 Jahre einfach am besten Fisch gebracht haben.
Was den Vorfachbau angeht , oder Zusammenstellung ect. Muss ich wirklich innigste 
Auf ein Printmedium hinweisen.
Der Angelführer: Brandungsangeln an Ost und Nordsee.
ISBN-10: 8799313219
ISBN-13: 978-8799313211
Meines Erachtens die who is who Fibel schlecht hin und ich möchte sie nimmer Missen.
Hier meinen Dank an den Autor der echt keine fragen offen läst und das Vorwort so einigen zu denken geben sollte.

Wer einfach mal wissen möchte wie die Vorfächer heißen oder gar aussehen dem kann ich diese Seite Empfehlen:
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm
Eine bessere Beschreibung habe ich im www noch nicht gefunden.

Als Windschutz empfiehlt sich dem „Mal Angler“ eine Strandmuschel oder ein Angelschirm.
Die beste aller Lösungen hingegen bietet klar der Beachshelter. Ihn gibt es auch von verschiedensten Herstellern mit verschiedensten Preisen und Qualitäten.
Bei einer Anschaffung Muss ich allerdings wirklich darauf hinweisen:
Zuhause aufbauen und beraten lassen, am Strand bei Wind und Ohne Windschutz wird oft mal ein Beachshelter zum ungewollten Drachen.
Ein schönes Gadged ist ein Strandbuttler. Mann bekommt sie sehr selten zu kaufen, ich selbst habe eines auf MEINE BEDÜRFNISSE angepasstes gebaut und werde dieses ggf. über die einen oder Anderen Händler anbieten lassen.
Hier mein Beachbuttler:












Hier ein Einblick in den beachshelter:









Bissanzeiger:
Generell sollte man mit 2 gleichen Ruten losgehen, diese dann im Dreibein so platzieren das die Rutenspitzen eng nebeneinander liegen, so wird schnell das „Wellenwippen“ und der Biss unterschieden. Bei ruhigerem Wetter und sehr zaghaften Bissen nehme ich pers. Seit einiger Zeit so genannte „Stippen“, Dieses sind 5m Kopfruten die mit am Dreibein Platziert werden.
Die Stippen haben am Kopfende einen Rundlichen Halbmondartigen Draht angebracht in dem die Schnur nach dem Wurf eingelegt wird. Bedingt dadurch das Stippen eine geringere Aktion wie eine Brandungsrute haben werden Bisse besser angezeigt und der Fisch spürt nicht sofort den harten Widerstand der Branungsruten. Bei einigen Modellen gibt es ebenfalls schwingspitzen an den Ruten, können sogar Nachgerüstet werden, aber da ich selbst noch nie damit gefischt habe entzieht sich eine Beurteilung meiner Meinung.
Ebenfalls haben sich einhänge Bissanzeiger bei Ruhiger See bewährt. 
Alles in allem kann man dieses aber im Buch der Rapsbande, dem Angelführer Nachlesen.

Brandungsblei:
Als Brandungsblei eignen sich erst einmal alle gängigen Bleie , doch wer viel Angelt wird schnell sein Idealgewicht , so wie seine Lieblingsform rausfinden.
Ich pers. Nehme am liebsten bei den Krallenbleien die von Gemini Tackle oder Brakeaway.
Bei den Tropfenformen bevorzuge ich wiederum brakeaway oder seit neusten die Brandungsbleie von Sven Matthisen , diese sind mit einem Fluolack überzogen der Nachts leuchtet, dieses ist aber nur der „nette“ Nebeneffekt, denn durch den Lack hat das Blei eine fast durchgängige Beschichtung die sich nach ein paar Würfen Bemerkbar macht.

Wer an der Küste ist und sich unsicher ist bei der Platzwahl, den verweise ich wieder einmal an die Printmedien: Der Angelführer UND North Guiding.com (für die Nördlicheren Länder)
Oder ihr last euch im Fachgeschäft beraten.
Nach einiger Zeit bekommt man dann einen eigenen „Riecher“ für die passenden Plätze.
Wer nicht immer alleine Angeln gehen mag oder auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten ist die das schöne Hobby auch noch fördern der sollte zum DMV kommen.
Zum Schluss noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
Andere Angler sind Menschen die auch ruhigen Gewissens ein freundliches Moin erwidern und ggf. gute Tip´s auf Lager haben.
Zu mir ein kleines Schlusswort: Ich glaube kein Satz trifft passender als den von einem anderen Angler bei dem ich sehr sehr viel lernen DURFTE.
„Mensch mit dir gehe ich doch gerne los, denn nur bei den schlechten kann man lernen“

Alle Links sind von den Eignern der Seiten genehmigt, alle Bilder haben die Freigabe zur Veröffentlichung in DIESEM Artikel , unterliegen aber GENERELL und OHNE AUSNAHME den Copyright.

In dem Sinne hoffe ich Euch hat das lesen spaß gemacht
Boedchen


----------



## Sebastian G (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

moin moin,

geiler beitrag!!damit hilfst du bestimmt einsteigern und denen,die überlegen mal brandeln zu gehen!!!ich bin voll deiner meinung und hoffe das durch diesen beitrag sich nicht jeder sofort einer materialschlacht hin gibt sondern erstmal ausprobiert.

gruß sebastian


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Finde den Artikel wirklich gut! #r

Denn da fällt mir immer mein erster "Norwegendorsch" ein. 

Das war in 2004 in Südnorwegen. 
Am ersten Abend meines allerersten Norwegen-Angeltages stand ich ohne Dorsch da - genauso wie Mod-Kollege rob. 
Wir hatten uns das offen gesagt, reichlich anders vorgestellt... 

Bei einem Frustbier haben wir uns an die Steinpackung des Hafens gesetzt und wie wir Südlichter es von den heimischen Gewässern gewohnt waren aus Verzweiflung ne Karpfenmontage gebunden, einen Seeringelwurm angeködert und das Zeug einfach rausgefeuert so weit es ging. 

30 Minuten später hatte jeder von uns seinen ersten "Norwegendorsch" angelandet


----------



## browning44 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Sehr sehr guter Bericht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Super Bericht!!
Wie besprochen kommt der auch im  nächsten Magazin ;-))
Super!!


----------



## HoHo (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Echt klasse beschrieben. Auch für Nicht-Küsten-Bewohner wie Franz verständlich
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Platten jagen


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Danke Maestro !

sehr ausführlich und profimäßig.... 
find ich klasse :vik:

Gruß Aki


----------



## HBK (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Wow ,ein echt guter Bericht.Hat mir sehr geholfen,da ich bald auch Brandungsangeln gehe
Grüße |wavey:


----------



## boot (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hi  Boedchen dich findet man auch überal was.lg ole


----------



## Zandianer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Cooler Bericht.


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hallo Bodo..........#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Captain Ahab (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Ha was für ein Timing, perfekt!!
ich gehe anfang September nach Frankreich an den Atlantik bei Bordeaux und plane eigentlich das brandungsangeln mal auszuprobieren.
Habe aber absolut keine Ahnung davon, da ich bis jetzt eher an den süddeutschen Seen unterwegs bin und deshalb auch keine Ausrüstung habe!!
Da kommt das wie gerufen und meine Frage ob ich eine extra Salzwasserrute brauche hat sich dann auch schon geklärt, ich nehm meine 2,70m Spinne mit mit bis 30g wurfgewicht und werd mir füe nen Fufi ne Salzwassertaugliche Rolle dazu leisten...oder was meint Ihr?!?! 

Dickes Petri und kompliment nochmal zu diesem Threat

Richie


----------



## Lümmy (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



Captain Ahab schrieb:


> und werd mir füe nen Fufi ne Salzwassertaugliche Rolle dazu leisten...oder was meint Ihr?!?!


 
Moin Richie,

für 50 € ne vernünftige Salzwasserrolle? Die wirste wohl nicht finden. Ich war gerade auf der Suche nach ner Salzwasser Spinnrolle für die Mefojagd. hab mich erstmal hinsetzen müssen|bigeyes

Nimm ne normale Rolle mit großer Schnurfassung. Wenn du vom angeln zurück kommst nimmst du die Rolle mit unter die Dusche und spühlst die ordentlich durch. Sollte reichen. Mach ich mit meinen Karpfenrolle auch, wenn ich die mal auf der Seebrücke einsetze. Hab dann noch nie Probleme gehabt.#6

Wenn du die Rolle mit in den Atlantik zum Baden nimmst, könte das eng werden. Aber normaler Wind und Gischt haben meinen Freilaufrollen noch nie was ausgemacht...

Gruß Lümmy


----------



## DxcDxrsch (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

was hastn da fürn löffel an der montage? ich mein jetzt nich den buttlöffel, sonder der an der brandungsmontage... taugt dat was?


----------



## Boedchen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Halo , wenn du Zufällig das Branungsvorfach meinst welches am Buttler hängt?
Das sind Blinkerlöffel, und ja ab und an bringen die sogar Dorsch


----------



## F1SCHER (7. März 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

klasse bericht :m


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

moin

tolle beschreibung bzw. zusammenfassung 
aller wichtigen punkte; vor allem für anfänger.. 

sollte man vielleicht hier festtackern (mod?)



> ch nehm meine 2,70m Spinne mit
> mit bis 30g wurfgewicht und werd mir füe nen



also , die würde ich dann aber eher zum spinnen 
auf hornis oder wolfsbarsch mitnehmen..
(schmale blinker,gummis,wobbler)

fürs brandeln im atlantik würde ich dann doch eher 
ab 70 g aufwärts plädieren.

greetz lars


----------



## Boedchen (7. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Danke fürs Lob  Freu freu


----------



## doc040 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Moin,moin, sehr schöner Bericht. Ich habe im Mai1993 mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.Mit einer 3,60m Teleskopangel und 60 Gramm Blei,Wurfweite so um die 50m.(Keine Brandung,ablandiger Wind)Nicht lachen,denn auch so kann man Dorsche fangen. 
Man muss nicht gleich mit voller Ausrüstung losziehen,um Fische zu fangen. Der Köder fängt den Fisch,nicht die Ausrüstung! Mfg doc040


----------



## degl (15. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin, sehr schöner Bericht. Ich habe im Mai1993 mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.Mit einer 3,60m Teleskopangel und 60 Gramm Blei,Wurfweite so um die 50m.(Keine Brandung,ablandiger Wind)Nicht lachen,denn auch so kann man Dorsche fangen.
> Man muss nicht gleich mit voller Ausrüstung losziehen,um Fische zu fangen. Der Köder fängt den Fisch,nicht die Ausrüstung! Mfg doc040




Hast recht......nur die Ausrüstung bringt den Köder zum Fisch

gruß degl


----------



## doc040 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Du hast ja so recht,degl,wenn da nicht immer die grosse Verpackung um die Würmer wäre|bla: Mfg doc 040


----------



## TacklefreakHP (23. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Moin,

welches Brandungsdreibein ist das? Ich suche jetzt seit knapp 3 Wochen nach einem guten Dreibein, am besten ohne Plastik Gelenk im Bereich von ca. 150,-- EUR und kann einfach keines finden. Nächste Woche soll es los gehen und so langsam wird die Zeit eng. 

Grüße und danke für die Super Hilfestellung.


----------



## Küstenfuchs (23. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Moin!
Wenn du wirklich 150.- ausgeben willst, dann schau dir mal das 
ABIS von Observe fishing an. Solide verarbeitet, und lässt Raum
für späteres "Feintuning".
Zum Einsteigen gibt es aber auch günstigere Modelle, die auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Gruss 
Küstenfuchs


----------



## Boedchen (23. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



TacklefreakHP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welches Brandungsdreibein ist das? Ich suche jetzt seit knapp 3 Wochen nach einem guten Dreibein, am besten ohne Plastik Gelenk im Bereich von ca. 150,-- EUR und kann einfach keines finden. Nächste Woche soll es los gehen und so langsam wird die Zeit eng.
> 
> Grüße und danke für die Super Hilfestellung.



Hallo, das Dreibein ist von der Fa. Balzer, girbt es aber "FAST" Baugleich mitlerweile von anderen Herstellern.
Das Dreibein ist gut, aber habe mitlerweile bessere gesehen


----------



## TacklefreakHP (23. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hallo, das Dreibein ist von der Fa. Balzer, girbt es aber "FAST" Baugleich mitlerweile von anderen Herstellern.
> Das Dreibein ist gut, aber habe mitlerweile bessere gesehen



Danke für eure Antworten 

Aber lasst mich nicht im Dunkeln stehen, denn wenn du bessere gesehen hast, kannst du mir doch sicherlich ein paar Namen und Produkte nennen.  Das o.g. Observe Abis finde ich schonmal echt gut.


----------



## Boedchen (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Wie gesagt, das Balzer ist klasse, aber es giebt baugleiche anderer Hersteller.
Die besten allerdings die ich gesehen habe waren Marke Self Made


----------



## N00blikE05 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Wieso soviel ausgeben?! Hab mir aus Spaß einen für 9 euro gekauft und ich war echt verwundert, wie stabil das Teil ist. Bin schon am überlegen ein zwietes zu kaufen


----------



## TacklefreakHP (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

An sich habe ich mit dem Gedanken des self made dreibeins gespielt, aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit zum Basteln... Nach mehrfachem Raten ein Observe Abis zu kaufen, habe ich mir nun eines bestellt um endlich die Sucherei zu beenden. 

Danke euch für den Tipp


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hey TacklefreakHP,

Damit wirst nichts falsch machen. Ich hätte mir das auch geholt, wenn nicht ein anderes Selbst gebaute geholt habe. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Boedchen (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Ich denke mann kann gerade im bezug aufs dreibein keine Allgemeine Aussage Treffen. Den einen ist es zu lang beim Transport, dem anderen gehen Tele sachen auf den Keks, dem nächsten gefällt die Farbe nicht (Ja sowas giebts) und noch andere gefallen Alu oder sonstiges nicht. 
Ich denke : Nehmen, probieren und sagen : MEINS , und so sollte es sein.


----------



## TacklefreakHP (24. September 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Richtig, jeder hat halt seine Vorstellungen. Aber da ich eh immer mit einer großen Shimano Rutentasche in 2m Länge unterwegs bin, passen die 1,8m Länge in eines der xx Fächer auch noch rein.


----------



## Aardaaroth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

hey habe vor mir brandungsequipment zusammenzustellen scheiter aber gerade an der hauptschnur #c scheinbar gehen die tragkräfte der monos bei gleichem durchmesser meilenweit auseinander... ich habe sowohl 0,4er mit 8 kg und 0,35er mit 15 kg gesehen |bigeyes wieviel kg sollte die schnur mindestens für die ostsee haben (auch ab und zu auf der seebrücke). da ich noch neuling bin hab ich da überhaupt keine vorstellungen von den gewichten und habe das gefühl das ich viel zu schwer fische.
zielfische sind -wie sollte es anders sein- dorsch und platte #6

meine rolle nimmt 0,33-230 / 0,37-180 / 0,41 140


----------



## hans albers (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

moin ,
mein tip:

gute 30er schnur und 60 schlagschnur
(als puffer)
die herstellerangaben sind da leider 
auch nicht immer verlässlich.

oder 12-15 er geflecht mit oder ohne schlagschnur.

deine rolle scheint mir jedoch bezüglich der spulengrösse
etwas unterdimensioniert.

grüsse
lars

PS. es gibt auch eine so genannte keulenschnur ,
die sich im durchmesser verjüngt.
bei abrissen nur leider etwas umständlich.
(oder taper tips besorgen)


----------



## Aardaaroth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin ,
> mein tip:
> 
> gute 30er schnur und 60 schlagschnur
> (als puffer)


 
wie gesagt bei gleichen durchmessern reichen die tragkräfte meilenweit auseinander |bigeyes was heißt "gute 30er"? 8kg 12 kg ... 15 kg ?? (hab ich alles gesehen) ...deswegen bitte die tragkraft in etwa angeben.

ja ne keulenschnur will ich nicht nehmen eben wegen dem preis/aufwand bei abriss und ich denke mal der eine knoten zwischen schlag und hauptschnur macht den kohl auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## Boedchen (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hallo, ich denke es giebt keinen Bereich wo mehr drüber gestritten wird wie über Schnüre.
Der eine Schwört auf 0,3 der nächste auf 0,4 wieder der nächste auf geflecht. Was die Tragkraft angeht wäre ich vorsichtiger, nicht alles was draufsteht ist auch so richtig. Wichtiger ist eine geringe Dehnung. Leider giebt es da kein : Das Musste haben
Liegt daran das auch nicht alles Strände gleich sind. An der Schnur hebst du ja so oder so den Fisch NICHT aus dem Wasser wenn er grösser ist sondern drillst ihn an den Strand oder über eine Senke (Spundwandkescher) von der Brücke aus.
Also ab 8kg halte ich pers. sie für ausreichend.ABER Pers. Meinung,


----------



## hans albers (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



> lso ab 8kg halte ich pers. sie für ausreichend.



yap ,

8-10 kg sollte ausreichen.
einfach mal im angelladen bei euch oben
nach guter meeresschnur fragen, 
die haben da bestimmt was am start.  

mein tip :
daiwa oder dega schnüre.


----------



## Nappo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Ich bin nach mehreren Jahren auf geflochtene umgestiegen und echt positiv überrascht.
Habe mir mal die "Whiplash Blaze Orange"gegönnt.
0,12 mm mit fast 18 Kg Tragkraft.
Wenn es mal böse hängt oder dir die Schur an den Knicklichthalter kommt reißt diese so schnell nicht!
Gute Wurfweiten,tolle Schnur!  
Sicherlich ist die nicht billig.
600 m kosten über 70 Piepen.  :c
Aber wie schon gesagt,jeder hat da seine eigenen Favoriten.

Thorsten


----------



## Boedchen (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



Nappo schrieb:


> Ich bin nach mehreren Jahren auf geflochtene umgestiegen und echt positiv überrascht.
> Habe mir mal die "Whiplash Blaze Orange"gegönnt.
> 0,12 mm mit fast 18 Kg Tragkraft.
> Wenn es mal böse hängt oder dir die Schur an den Knicklichthalter kommt reißt diese so schnell nicht!
> ...



Mit den Favoriten hast du durchaus recht, ABER messe die Schnur doch bitte mal. Hatte die ersten Schnüre und die waren gelinde gesagt im Durchmesser ehr wunschdenken als tatsache.


----------



## doc040 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Whiplash,ist die Blaze Orange rundgeflochten.Daher ist der Schnurdurchmesser kleiner. Eine super Schnur die auch nur so von der Spule rutscht,die Tragkraft hält auf jedenfall was Sie verspricht.Der Abrieb ist auch in Ordnung. Die 0,10mm benutze ich zum Lachsschleppen,da beissen auch Fische jenseits der 10 Kilo Marke, und verlangen dem Gerät alles ab. Mfg doc040


----------



## broki (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hallo Zusammen#h
Also es geht ums Brandungsangelnn, ich stelle mir gerade meine  Ausrüstung zusammen und wollte wenn möglich ein paar Meinungen dazu  hören bevor ich sie kaufe.
Ich angle vorwiegend am Mittelmeer allerdings sollte die Ausrüstung auch ein Angeltrip am Atlantik schadlos überstehen können..
Zur geplanten Ausrüstung:
Penn Slammer 460 Rolle  (keine Weitwurfspule aber ich angle sowieso immer in zwei verschiedenen  Weiten) und Rutenständer ist gekauft dazu sollten kommen:
2 Cormoran Competition S, WG: 100-300g
1 Cormoran Weitwurfrolle BULL FIGHTER BP 5PiF 4500, 340m/0.30mm (wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts da noch eine Ersatzspule aus Kunststoff dazu oder?)
Schnur: Daiwa Samurai 0.30 mm Brandungsschnur
Taper Tips von 0.28 auf 0.60 mm
Fluorocarbon 0.26-0.28mm fürs Vorfach.
Geangelt wird fast ausschliesslich mit Gewichten zwischen 100-150g ,  Desshalb weiss ich noch nicht ob ich mir die Competition S zulegen soll.  Die Berichte die ich bisher gelesen habe haben mich allerdings allesamt  überzeugt und wenn sie sich mit niedrigen Gewichten ordentlich werfen  lässt, sollte dem nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
Zur Rolle hätte ich gerne ein paar Infos oder auch Vorschläge für eine andere robuste Rolle.#c
Zielfische sind hauptsächlich: Wolfsbarsch und Meerbrassen (Doraden, Geissbrassen usw. und natürlich Beifänge jeglicher Art)
Danke im Voraus 
Gruss Julian


----------



## degl (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hallo Julian................

die Competition S sind gute Ruten..........die Slammer ist auch ne Gute, bei der Cormoran kann ich nix zu sagen, aber mehr als das sie mit den Bedingungen am Atlantik an ihre Grenze stößt kann eigentlich nicht passieren(und ich vermute mal, das du nicht alle 2 Wochen dort angeln wirst)

Die Tapertips würde ich bei 0,33 beginnen lassen...also eher etwas stärker als die Hauptschnur, die im übrigen ne gute Brandungsschur ist...........

Die Ruten werfe ich zwische 150 und 200gr.........da komm ich bestens mit klar#6

gruß degl


----------



## broki (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

na das tönt doch mal gut..kannst du mir eine gute preiswerte Rolle empfehlen die du kennst? sollte nicht viel über 100 euronen kosten...und weiss jemand wo ich die spezielle Kunststoffschnur zum befestigen und einwickeln der Köder bestellen kann..ich finde dazu nichts im Internet..hab die in Italien und Spanien im Laden gekauft und weiss nicht mehr wie das Zeug heisst...;+
dankeschön
gruss julian


----------



## Wiederanfänger (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Hallo Broki,

Der Jan Hermann hat so was im Brandungsangelshop.de

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...APNhy66r87Gnhp&shop_param=cid=18&aid=360.001&

Habe es selber noch nicht geangelt.


Ist das hilfreich?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## derporto (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> na das tönt doch mal gut..kannst du mir eine gute preiswerte Rolle empfehlen die du kennst? sollte nicht viel über 100 euronen kosten...und weiss jemand wo ich die spezielle Kunststoffschnur zum befestigen und einwickeln der Köder bestellen kann..ich finde dazu nichts im Internet..hab die in Italien und Spanien im Laden gekauft und weiss nicht mehr wie das Zeug heisst...;+
> dankeschön
> gruss julian


 
Schau mal nach Penn Surfmaster, Quantum Crypton Surf oder Shimano Aerlex. Habe gerade alle drei zum Begrabbeln hier und kann mich selber nicht entscheiden.

Ryobi Proskyer Pro und Spro Incognito sind bei mir auch noch in der engeren Auswahl, ohne sie bisher in der Hand gehabt zu haben. 

Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einer Brandungsrolle um 100 € und habe bereits intensive Recherche betrieben


----------



## broki (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

super sache..
Ja das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur hilfreich sondern fast unverzichtbar beim angeln im Mittelmeer..zum befestigen von BiBi,Seegurke, Muscheln, Sardinen und Krebsen. da fällt garantiert kein Köder vom Haken und die Fische scheint es überhaupt nicht zu stören..ist halt für Watt- und Seeringelwurm nicht geeignet, deshalb wird das im Norden wohl auch nicht verwendet.
So sieht das dann aus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpl444ec6QY&feature=related


----------



## broki (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

ich suche auch noch ne Spinnrolle für Wolfsbarsch..Vielleicht auch um die 100 Euro aber dringend mit Ersatzspule! weiss wer was?
danke 
Gruss julian


----------



## Boedchen (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> ...
> Geangelt wird fast ausschliesslich mit Gewichten zwischen 100-150g ,  Desshalb weiss ich noch nicht ob ich mir die Competition S zulegen soll.  Die Berichte die ich bisher gelesen habe haben mich allerdings allesamt  überzeugt und wenn sie sich mit niedrigen Gewichten ordentlich werfen  lässt, sollte dem nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
> .....



Die Rute wirft sich mit riesem spassfaktor gar mit 120gr.
Ich selbst fische sie wenn es die Branung zuläst mit diesen Gewichten. Sie KANN bis 250gr (wobei pers. 220 für mich bei der Rute endstand ist).

mfg back

PS: Was eine schöne Rolle zum spinnfischen angeht:
Zalt Arc. bekommste beim Angeldiscount24.de , und da im moment mit 10% (wie auch hier veröffentlicht)


----------



## kerasounta (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

moin !

Die Rute wird ja mit 120 - 300gr angegeben !

oder doch nur 250gr ?

die Rute ist ja eher weich, wo siehst du das optimale Wurfgewicht und wo macht die Rute zu! also sprich ab welchem Gewicht quält sie sich eher und an Weite kommt njix mehr ??

Ich bin da immer vorsichtig mit den Wurfgewicht Angaben...

manche Ruten die mit 200gr oder 250gr max. Gewicht angegeben sind, bringen es optimal nur bis 120gr..und ab da an quälen sich besonders die billig ruten und manche schaffen nicht einmal die Wurfgewichtangabe  wenn man sie voll durchzieht.

Ich würd mir immer wünschen das die Wurfgewichtangaben in max. angegeben werden und auch die optimale wurfgewichtangabe dazu geschrieben wird.#c

Da hab ich mich einmal sehr geärgert, eine koreanische rute gekauft mit 200gr Gewichtsangabe und diese 200 gr konnt eman garnicht ordentlich auswerfen, max. hätt ich ihr 150 gr gegeben und optimal zwischen 80 -120gr !#t


----------



## Boedchen (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> Die Rute wird ja mit 120 - 300gr angegeben !
> 
> ...



Die S hat den gleichen Blank wie die X, würfe von 200gr steckt sie super weg , genau wie würfe mit 120gr.
Da wir die X mit 280 auch geworfen haben kann ich bestätigen das sie auch dieses OHNE PROBLEME macht.
In den nächsten Tagen kommt Testbericht Nr.3 , denke dann wird einiges deutlicher 
LG


----------



## degl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Wie man doch so unterschiedlich empfindet........Ich finde sie nicht weich, aber auch nicht Bretthart und Gewichte über 220gr. hab ICH noch nicht an der Ostseeküste gebraucht.........

Aber wie sagt der Verkäufer: wenn sie "knackt" dann zurück zum Hersteller........|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## broki (21. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Was haltet ihr davon:
http://brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_523.001/Okuma-Distance-Surf-60-und-80.html?sessid=6O4GCXwxzH7K3xGu3C24vi9BhF7vE2XT0H6Sj3eXFiNp8PcAGNcrAX5suHfFk0Kb&shop_param=cid%3D9%26aid%3D523.001%26

ich finde sie optisch sehr gelungen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## kerasounta (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Die Rolle ist definitiv ne sehr robuste Rolle und einer der wenigen Brandungsrollen in diesem PReissegment die wirklich für die Brandung taugen.


Kauf Dir die Okuma 80 Distance Surf, das ist n Koloss mit einem riesigen Kern.
Damit machst du auch ordentlich weite Würfe.

Die würd ich sofort wieder kaufen und die sieht auch sehr schick aus !
Unter 100 euro würd ich immer die Okumas empfehlen je nach Modell auch im Karpfenbereich.
Über 100 euro dann eher wieder die shimano oder daiwa Rollen.


----------



## Boedchen (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Wenn du sie noch bekommen kannst besorge dir die Okuma Axeon V90 (erste Variante) , die Fische ich seit 2 Jahren und die Laufen und Laufen und Laufen....


----------



## broki (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist definitiv ne sehr robuste Rolle und einer der wenigen Brandungsrollen in diesem PReissegment die wirklich für die Brandung taugen.
> 
> 
> Kauf Dir die Okuma 80 Distance Surf, das ist n Koloss mit einem riesigen Kern.
> ...




Die 80er hat meiner Meinung nach einfach eine überdimensionierte Schnurfassung ich will sie mit 0.30 und 0.40er mono fischen..und über 500 meter schnur auf der Rolle find ich schon bischen gar viel..und 0.40er sollte auf der 60er auch genügend Platz haben...hoffe einfach das mit der 60er auch gute Würfe machbar sind:g


----------



## degl (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> Die 80er hat meiner Meinung nach einfach eine überdimensionierte Schnurfassung ich will sie mit 0.30 und 0.40er mono fischen..und über 500 meter schnur auf der Rolle find ich schon bischen gar viel..und 0.40er sollte auf der 60er auch genügend Platz haben...hoffe einfach das mit der 60er auch gute Würfe machbar sind:g



Unterfüttern und jut is..................#6

Doch ............die 80er wird dir an der Küste treue Dienste leisten..............

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Die 60er ist auch ausreichend !

aber wie der erfahrene Mann Degl schon schrieb, einfach unterfüttern und mit der 80er haste dann doch n paar meter mehr !

Der Preisunterschied ist eh nur bei 5 euro...dann gleich den 80er Koloss !
hatte damals auch den Fehler gemacht statt der Penn 850 die 750 zu kaufen.. ist doch n kleiner Unterschied wenn der Spulen oder Rollenkern 1-2cm dicker ist !

am Ende entscheidest du aber ..is klar nech !

Gruss Aki


----------



## broki (22. November 2012)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Habe gerade gemerkt das ich eigentlich auch die 60er bei 0.30 unterfüttern müsste..von dem her alles klar und gekauft.
dankeschön für die infos#6


----------



## wurmwerfer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Die Schnur für das Festbinden der Köder heisst Baitelastic, man könnte auch Elastangarn nehmen Woolworth oder anderer Textilladen. Wenn man was anderes als Wurm fischt, ( -Spierlinge oder Muscheln, Squid etc. ) dann ist das Zeugs Gold Wert.


----------



## broki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Da bin ich wider mit einer weiteren Frage..ich will mir eine Brandungsrute mit einem etwas kürzeren Transportmass zulegen..
Irgendwelche Meinungen zu diesem Teil hier?:
krieg keine anständigen Infos im I-net ..
http://www.decathlon.de/surf-c-420-travel-id_8122630.html


----------



## basslawine (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> Da bin ich wider mit einer weiteren Frage..ich will mir eine Brandungsrute mit einem etwas kürzeren Transportmass zulegen..
> Irgendwelche Meinungen zu diesem Teil hier?:
> krieg keine anständigen Infos im I-net ..
> http://www.decathlon.de/surf-c-420-travel-id_8122630.html



Naja, knapp 80 € für ein unbekanntes  produkt, dann noch von decathlon (die ja nicht wirklich als Angelfachhändler gelten).
Schau doch mal in der e-bucht nach daiwa sea hunter  oder wenns etwas teurer sein darf daiwa wilderness ruten (beide gibts in 3,65 und 3,95).
Teurer und kürzer (transportmass) dann in D wohl nur noch Shimano Beastmaster stc surf.
In England gibts aber noch mehr Travel ruten auf dem Markt von Shakespeare (habe ich selber, die Shimano hatte ich mal aber beim Umstieg auf Multirolle verscherebelt) oder fox.
Versand nach D ist oft möglich.

P.S.: Die oberen beiden Daiwa Modelle werden auch aus UK rübergeschippert, scheinbar hat der Daiwa-Händler (Werksverkauf?, ist im gleichen Nest wie die Daiwa Produktionsstätte?) die Marktlücke hier bei uns in Deutschland erkannt und genutzt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## degl (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> Da bin ich wider mit einer weiteren Frage..ich will mir eine Brandungsrute mit einem etwas kürzeren Transportmass zulegen..
> Irgendwelche Meinungen zu diesem Teil hier?:
> krieg keine anständigen Infos im I-net ..
> http://www.decathlon.de/surf-c-420-travel-id_8122630.html



Wenn die 112cm Transportlänge "das Kriterium" ist gibts eigentlich nichts, was wirklich dagegen spricht, ausser meine Erfahrungen beim Kauf von Brandungsruten: vorher mal in der Hand gehabt haben, oder gar ein paar Probewürfe..............da merkt man schnell ob die Rute passt

Sie sieht halt aus, wie viele 80€ "NoName-Ruten" und sie wird bestimmt auch Fisch fangen und solltest du nur gelegentlich zum Brandeln fahren und da auf die Tranportlänge achten müssen.......nur zu

gruß degl


----------



## broki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort..
ja die shakespeare habe ich auch schon ins auge gefasst..kannst du die empfehlen? leidet die wurfweite und die aktion stark unter den vielen Teilen?

Gruss Julian


----------



## MINIBUBI (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Moin Moin 
Hallo Leute Ich Angle schon über 30 Jahre auf Fehmarn
Also ein Dreibein für 2 oder 4 Angeln?
Was will ich überhaubt?
Angeln soll mir spass machen und vorallen Stress abbauen.
Eine Angel ganz ordendlich und wie lang?
Ne Gute Rolle mit Schnur muß gut zu werfen sein!
Hier lese ich soviele meinungen und Namen und vorzüge von der Schnur oder auch nicht.
Also ich habe mein Angelladen Ich sage ihm was ich will ( Fehmarn Brandung)
Und ich kann ohne Stress in 2 Std meine Angel komplett Abholen.
Ich war noch nie entteuscht.
Und im Preißvergleich war er noch nie zu teuer.
Eben ein Fachgeschäft.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## basslawine (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort..
> ja die shakespeare habe ich auch schon ins auge gefasst..kannst du die empfehlen? leidet die wurfweite und die aktion stark unter den vielen Teilen?
> 
> Gruss Julian



Die "Agility" scheint das Nachfolgemodell von meiner zu sein, sieht aber exakt genauso aus und hat die gleichen Werte (Länge, Wurfgewicht, Beringung).
Durch die vielen Teile und den damit verbundenen Verbindungsmuffen, Hülsen, verstärkten Bindungen etc. ist sie sicherlich schwerer und auch kopflastiger als eine 3 oder 4-teilige Rute, da schlicht und ergreifend diese zusätzliche Menge an Material  sich besonders im Bereich der Rutenspitze bemerkbar macht.
Auch die Aktion leidet unter den vielen Verbindungen, ist aber durchaus noch gut, die Bisserkennung finde ich erstaunlich gut, Wurfweite (aber da bin ich kein Maßstab) vollkommen ok (bei mir war bei 80m Schluss, dass lag aber am Werfer nicht an der Rute).
Aber gerade die Transportlänge finde ich top, einfach im Urlaub in den Rucksack gesteckt und mit dem Fahrrad zum Strand und los gehts. 
Im Gegensatz zu einer 4-teiligen passt sie auch noch problemlos in die meisten größeren Koffer.
Obwohl ich die Shimano erheblich länger hatte, war es am Ende fast immer die günstige Shakespeare, die mich im Urlaub in UK, Türkei, Italien oder auf Norderney begleitet hat.

Gruss Marco


----------



## broki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Aber gerade die Transportlänge finde ich top, einfach im Urlaub in den Rucksack gesteckt und mit dem Fahrrad zum Strand und los gehts. 
Im Gegensatz zu einer 4-teiligen passt sie auch noch problemlos in die meisten größeren Koffer.
Obwohl ich die Shimano erheblich länger hatte, war es am Ende fast immer die günstige Shakespeare, die mich im Urlaub in UK, Türkei, Italien oder auf Norderney begleitet hat.

genau so isess..ich bin halt immer im Urlaub an der Küste unterwegs und habe da eigentlich kein Lust mich mit 1.50 Prügeln durch den Bahnhof in Milano zu boxen..ich leg mir wohl mal so ein Ding zu..


----------



## Boedchen (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



broki schrieb:


> .....ich leg mir wohl mal so ein Ding zu..



Dann bitte schreibe nen kurzen Bericht darüber 
Denke das auch andere so etwas sehr interessant finden 

@Norbert, ist bei mir nicht ganz viel anders, aber es giebt nun mal auch Menschen wo es schwer ist die passende Beratung vor Ort zu bekommen.
Wenn ich mir viele Angelgeschäfte anschaue die mehr im Land sind wie an der Küste sind viele überfragt was das Brandungsangeln angeht. Da muss man schon mal vorab schnüffeln und schauen und erfahrungen einfordern. Damit kann ich dann immernoch zum Fachgeschäft und sagen was ich haben will. Und wer es lieber online mag, bitte, auch das ist legitim. Für mich ist wichtig das mehr Menschen Lust an dem schönen Hobby finden. 

mfg


----------



## Boedchen (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Urlaubszeit = Fragezeit ^^ 
Ich "Pusche" es mal nach vorne, wenn nicht gewünscht schiebts wieder weg ^^


----------



## kerasounta (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Nee das passt schon bodo !


bald geben wir wider Gas


----------



## MrCarp (13. August 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Danke das wrde ich sofort am Wochenende ausprobieren


----------



## Snake77 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Moin Boedchen, Moin Jungs!

Hab ein Paar Fragen bezüglich einer Rolle...
Ich wollte mir eine Penn Slammer für gelegentliches Brandungsangeln holen, ist die Rolle zu empfehlen? Kommt man mit der weit raus... grob geschätzt? Falls die gut ist, dann in welcher Größe 460/560 oder doch lieber gleich 760/860? 

Achja... Und braucht man für die Brandungsangelei eine Live Liner Rolle? Eine Freilaufrolle?

Danke!


----------



## Boedchen (14. August 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Guten morgen.
Eine Freilaufrolle würde ich Pers. nur bedingt einsetzen, bzw. nur wenn nichts anderes Greibar ist da die meisten Nicht Salzwasser Tauglich sind .
Generell kann man eh sagen des do wehniger "schnickschnack" des do besser.

Ich Pers. habe keine Erfahrung mit der Penn, sry.


----------



## Snake77 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ich Pers. habe keine Erfahrung mit der Penn, sry.


Einen wunderschönen #h

Das macht nichts... zumindest habe ich ich die Antwort bezüglich Freilaufrollen. :m Die kosten eh mehr und wiegen auch mehr. Das ist schon mal gut, daher werde ich auch keine kaufen. |supergri


----------



## Boedchen (14. August 2013)

*AW: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen*

Nun ja, helfen kann ich dir nur mit einem Tip 
Die neuen World champion von Quantum sind echt gut.
Es giebt zwar irgend welche Mängel mit irgend welchen beschreibungen AUF den Spulenköpfen, aber da darf ich frei Zitieren:


> Die Rolle soll Laufen und Fische fangen, und das macht sie.


Und wehn Interessiert nun mal ehrlich was drauf steht? 
Ich habe sie geworfen und gefischt und ICH pers. finde sie Gut. 
Im www giebt es übrigens eine vielzahl von gebrauchten Rollen, gerade im Karpfensektor ist so manche Brandungsrolle Unterwegs (z.bsp. Daiwa Emblem) die günstig geschossen werden können.
Nur so am Rande Erwähnt #h


----------

